# hoping to become computer tech certified



## cab (Aug 7, 2004)

I've got a rather off the wall situation. I'm American living in Europe with my european husband. Homesickness is beyond unbelievable. I want to move back and am trying to convince my husband. He's afraid he won't find work. He's mid 40's. He presently works here as a machinist and I'd like to move to the states and see about getting him into schooling to become computer tech. certified. Can anyone tell me what's involved and if it's worth it. My husband loves computers, spends almost every evening and weekend helping friends and family with their problems, teaches others how to work a computer and also the basics for maintaining a clean running system. He's good at it, everything he knows he taught himself just by reading. He built our system also. He's often so busy with everyone else that I usually need to come here for info. because I've got a problem and hubby isn't available (usually teaching). He does all this for free because he enjoys it. I think getting into computers or even working in a computer store doing repairs would be a good solution for him. Would he need a certificate or would he be able to find work on skills alone. It's not just the technical that he's good at; he can answer o/s questions without ever turning on a computer. I'm hoping if I can find an alternate career for him then he'll consider moving with me. Help please, I want to go home!


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Certifications isn't everything, however it can get your foot in the door. Experience is the main thing. 
As far as certifications, it depends on what you want to do. There are alot of different certs out there and depends on which computer field he wants to get into. Most common certs, Microsoft, Cisco, Oracle, Novell, etc. 

A Comptia A+ cert would be a great place to start. It combines basic hardware and software knowledge and can be used as one of the alternative electives for a Microsoft MCSA.
http://www.comptia.org/

You might want to check into New Horizons. They have learning centers around the world and in Europe.
http://www.newhorizons.com/retail/


----------

